# Deer #1



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2022)

For 2022.  It rained me out opening morning- but it was beautiful that afternoon. 
Martin X200 recurve
Surewood Douglas fir that I made 
Magnus II
It never gets old. Thank you Lord


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 11, 2022)

Good job Dendy.  Long time, no see.  Glad to see you still getting it done!


----------



## Kengibbons (Sep 12, 2022)

Congratulations dendy.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 12, 2022)

Congrats Dendy


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 12, 2022)

Good stuff old buddy!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 12, 2022)

Good deal, Dendy.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2022)

Awesome!! Way to go Red Hat President!!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 13, 2022)

sawtooth said:


> For 2022.  It rained me out opening morning- but it was beautiful that afternoon.
> Martin X200 recurve
> Surewood Douglas fir View attachment 1176148that I made
> Magnus II
> It never gets old. Thank you Lord


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 13, 2022)

Well done old friend.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 13, 2022)

(Traditional) Hat Tip! ?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2022)

WTG Dendy!!!!!

We need to talk and catch up sometime!!!!!


----------



## splatek (Sep 14, 2022)

Great job


----------



## Milkman (Sep 14, 2022)

Congrats on a great buck!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 14, 2022)

Congrats Dendy


----------



## antharper (Sep 14, 2022)

Getting it done like always ! Congrats


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 14, 2022)

Good job sawtooth! I kilt one with a wood arrow Sunday evening after sitn out a thunderstorm.. my first wood arrow kill! I'll never shoot anything else! Thanks for the influence ?


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 15, 2022)

Congrats on the bow kills.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 20, 2022)

strothershwacker said:


> Good job sawtooth! I kilt one with a wood arrow Sunday evening after sitn out a thunderstorm.. my first wood arrow kill! I'll never shoot anything else! Thanks for the influence ?View attachment 1176685


Congratulations on a nice deer.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 26, 2022)

Hey Matt.  Put that up there in the wood arrow sticky.  Wood is good.


----------

